# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  The Fast Show "Jazz Club"

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - A little video diversion for you to prepare you for the weekend--this fresh take on jazz, a spoof about the "innovative" trumpet playing technique of artist Jackson Jeffery Jackson from the popular *BBC* comedy "*The Fast Show*," is guaranteed to make you chuckle.



_"Tune? There's no tune... 
This is jazz!"_

Video link: The Fast Show "Jazz Club"






More news...

----------

